# boat fishing for pompano



## FTLA (May 2, 2012)

I have fished around the sand bars multiple times for pompano with no luck. Been using around 2-3oz weight and shell-less piece of shrimp. Does boat fishing for these guys not work?


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

good question.....


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Ive known people that have had good luck doing it


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

Slayed 'em from boat at FP in Pensacola a month ago. Stopping at same spot in morning as we hit the pass and search for groupers. 30' of water and on the sound side of Pickens. I really had never caught pomps in those type spots before. Always from beach or pier. So I says yes...catching pomps from boat is real.... stay salty !!


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

You would probably do better using a jig with a piece of shrimp slow bumping the bottom. Have a selection of colors and change them out until one works. You can also fish a Carolina rig adjusting the leader leanth and speed of your retrieval. Don't spend too much time in a spot that isn't producing fish. They school and a cooler could be filled from a person on the front of a boat while a person fishing off the back could get skunked.I also like using a 1/4 oz. lead banana spoon in hot pink, orange, or yellow. Fished 1-3 ft off the bottom.


----------



## phishermansdead (Jan 15, 2010)

Plenty people looked like they were cruising the sand bars for pomp’s last weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FTLA (May 2, 2012)

I greatly appreciate all the information!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I used to take my flats boat to the tip of McRae where the long sandbar juts out towards the Mass. Just inside it is a deep hole and the pomps used to hang right on the edge of that hole watching for tasty stuff to sweep off the bar. Caught them there on both pomp jigs on light spinning rods and Crazy Charlie's and small Merlin crab flies on a 10 st flyrod.


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

We were limiting pomps from the boat up until a week ago them the lady Fish took over.
We use orange, pink or white silly Willy lures with a shrimp fly hook on the lure knot. Another great option is 3/8 ounce lead head jig in the same colors with a fiddler crab. Use mono line. Braid works ok sometimes, mono all the time.
Look for natural choke points where the bars come close to the beach. Be patient and be ready. When you find them, they are usually in good size schools.


----------



## Lloydcmas (Feb 20, 2018)

Good thread. I tried the gulf side of Pickens for about 2 hrs last Wednesday with no luck..by boat. I always thought you had to sight fish them via a tower. If you were going to do well by boat.


----------

